# RV Essential Items To Pack



## haroldj

I just happened to be browsing through all of my camping stuff, seeing what all I have, dont have, wish I had, need to get, etc.. I thought I would post out here and see what all is on your list of essential items to have each camping trip. Assuming I was a new rv'er, what would you recommend as a must have for your trip?

Some things I feel are must haves are:

Several fresh water hoses, some long, some short. 

Large patio mat, helps keep dirt out, looks nice, when it rains you dont want to be without it.

Shovel

Hatchet

Tie downs/bungee cords

Electrical adapters for 50amp to 30 amp

Heavy duty extension cord 

Sewer hoses and extenders (and latex gloves)

This was just my start off the top of my head.....


----------



## happiestcamper

Most of what you said. Fresh water hoses - one 4 ft. (works at most places with hookups), one 25 foot (for all the other hookups), several 50 ft. (to string together to refill at boondocking sites), and one 25 non fresh water hose to hook up to flush king when dumping.
Patio mat - yeah, an old nasty astro turf one.
Shovel - yes, not only can you dig a hole where needed, but it can also be used to move things around in your fire, and dump coals on top of dutch ovens.
Hatchet - no, I skip this. If I find something that's too big for the fire, I just lay it across the top until it burns in half.
Tie downs/bungee cords - I do have some tie downs for the awning (I don't care how bad the storms are anymore). I don't use the bungee cords as much, since on the bike rack I started using zip ties (used to take about 25 bungees to hold down the 4 bikes - they stand up in the rack - now only takes about 7 zip ties total). I do use rope around the site for a lot of things (clothes lines, etc.)
50 to 30 amp - my TT is 30 amp, so if any site I go to has 50 amp, it also has 30. I do have a 15 to 30 adapter.
Extension cord - I do have one for when I'm at a boondocking place, Run my generator (quiet Honda) a couple hours each day to recharge batteries (there's that 15 to 30 adapter again  ).
Sewer hoses - have just the one in the bumper - it's either 20 or 30 feet. Also have a flush king to help clean out the tanks afterwards. I do have the accordian support for the hose plus a fancy inlet plug if there are hookups. I don't have the gloves - but I do keep the clorox wipes handy. I'll even use those on the fresh water taps before I hookup (you never know what order the last person went through when they unhooked - yuck!).

You left out comfy chairs (nothing like reclining around the fire after a busy day), adult beverages, some kind of fire starter just in case (I prefer matchlight charcoal, makes a great bed of coals for cooking and starting a fire), some tarps to cover things when it rains (not everything can fit under awning - at least not mine), and a few tables (some small, some larger).

Oh yeah - the family :rotflmao1:


----------



## jackw

Flash light, for seeing at nite, rubber gloves for the dump station, a blue portable dump tank for stays longer that a day, dishes and utensils, and camera!!!


----------



## heruide

Haroldj,

Here is my photogalley with must haves. Note mine was developed for a PUP which may not have items you would need for a different camper.

Ruide


----------



## SMOKEY2348

Was passing through and wanted to add the stuff that's a must have for the girl and I.

This is for a weekend excursion, not for prolonged stays out in the wild.

3person tent
1 foam sleeping pad
Colman stove:icon_smile_bbq:
A pot and pan, stainless steel of course
Fuel lanterns
Back up flash lights
Marshmallows
Misc tools and odds and ends.
Hatchet
Fire striker from walmart
Tarp
rope 
I would have at one time put blocks of ice but I had a wonderful christmas so this year I'm taking an electric cooler. 12 Volt DC Refrigerator - Freezer or Warmer 14 qt MHD13F-DM - $849.99 :
I plan on hooking it up to the car seeings how we normally park next to where we stay for the night. 
Wood saw, bought it from tractor supply it folds up and has a leather case. 
Mountain pie cookers and of course pie filling!

That's all I can think of, any one else have things we missed?


----------



## artmart

Your list is way too short for my liking but I'm sure you didn't want to type that much. Don't forget the first aid kit, water containers, Food and storage, sleeping bags, water filtration of some kind, lighters or matches, lantern, games, soap, and a WHOLE bunch of other stuff.

Beware the 12V fridge. They use a lot of power and will drain your battery. You might consider getting a small generator (with 12V outlet) to run during the day, then turn off at night (but the contents should remain cold). Now you'll need fuel for it. I believe there might even be a solar solution but will be expensive and tricky if you don't do this right.


----------



## SMOKEY2348

artmart said:


> Your list is way too short for my liking but I'm sure you didn't want to type that much. Don't forget the first aid kit, water containers, Food and storage, sleeping bags, water filtration of some kind, lighters or matches, lantern, games, soap, and a WHOLE bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Beware the 12V fridge. They use a lot of power and will drain your battery. You might consider getting a small generator (with 12V outlet) to run during the day, then turn off at night (but the contents should remain cold). Now you'll need fuel for it. I believe there might even be a solar solution but will be expensive and tricky if you don't do this right.


I did miss quite a few things, tho these lists are never 'complete' 

I hardly ever take a first aide kit but should probably start, I can splint a limb, make bandages if needed and boil water for filtering if we run out. Everyone brings food silly, sleeping bags are replaced with blankets in the warm months, I rarely camp in the winter due to my age and not wanting to freeze to death at least not in the tent. 

Never brought soap, I like camping near a fresh water source, a quick dip some splashing and you're clean. The fridge doesn't pull that much power, I've got a second battery wired in the trunk (not required but better safe than sorry) for accessories so running the fridge during the night and starting the car in the morning isn't an issue. Yes there are solar devices but I'd rather not take more than needed and running a genny that has 110power converting it to 12v is rather inefficient but I understand what you are saying.


----------

